# Culturally relavent middleaged guy in jeans trying to be cool and making lots of $



## jogri17 (Feb 8, 2010)

I was suggested to this ''ministry'' and it seems just stupid and here is the introduction that actually I thought it was a joke but i was lol so hard i spilled water all over my external keyboard! Has anyone here heard of this guy? 

YouTube - Welcome To My Website

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JYHGQ6zq038&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JYHGQ6zq038&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, this "dog" is so "hip!"  

I would hate to smash this "mad cool" dude's spirits by saying that _the *unadulterated* Gospel is relevant to every culture without exception!_ By trying to be "sick", this guy is going to push around goats with what appears to be a projector remote. This goofy appeal is sad. And lame . . . yo.


Edit - after checking his website I just have to share a little quote:



> No stranger to Big Fish, fisherman Mark Leonard has reeled in some of the largest catches both in the deep sea and on land. Mark is not only a deep-sea fisherman, but also a Fisher of Men. *To many he is known simply as the hardcore fisherman.*


----------



## Jon Peters (Feb 8, 2010)

Who picked out that shirt? Doesn't he have a wife??


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow. Reminds me of the guy in the "Preachers of Genius" clip. Going down to Egypt indeed...


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 8, 2010)

the funny thing is that no young non-christian would actually find it cool and be inspired to go to his church to see one of his plays.

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

YouTube - zyxtology's Channel

another lame video by him showing how much of a looser he actually is.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 8, 2010)

"Spiritual drama"?


----------



## Michael (Feb 8, 2010)

It's absolutely beyond me...who goes for this stuff?


----------



## bouletheou (Feb 8, 2010)

_It's absolutely beyond me...who goes for this stuff?_

Pastors who either don't really understand or are completely terrified of the true gospel.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 8, 2010)

I followed the chain of links to the other members of this `society` and wow, this is unbelievable. These guys are just the worst of the worst, I am sorry but that is some serious garbage. Zyxter...yikes!!!!


----------



## Bern (Feb 9, 2010)

ok, that was painful to watch.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 9, 2010)

What cracked me up was that he opened a twitter account to be all cool and hip and has only tweeted once in over 100 days. Which makes him look the opposite of cool.

It REALLY is so awful that it could be a brilliant spoof were he not on camera with some known 'names'.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 9, 2010)

Brad said:


> "Spiritual drama"?


 
Of course. It's too bad that there was not such thing in Paul's day. Can you imagine that if drama was relevant in Greek society and Paul had known about it, he would have seen that was a more effective medium than the simple proclamation of the Gospel. It's just too bad the Greeks didn't know anything about drama....

Oh, that's right, the Greeks invented drama. How could Paul have missed that?


----------



## Andres (Feb 9, 2010)

he sells his plays for $499.  Please tell me no one is dropping $500 bucks for something this guy wrote!  If so, then I am in the wrong business.


----------

